# the power of e-mail sales



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Berk:

In general, people discount looking back on their past clientel. I have done tons of research on marketing and sales. It is one of my favoorite subjects. Focusing on current customers (versus getting new customers) will always pay off ten fold. 

We send out a simple newsletter every month. Take a look:

http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs059/1102637029445/archive/1102826187584.html

Here is another one:

http://campaign.constantcontact.com...bUBGf_CXvgjjC7zm_7IIbVTEOKcVQzf0WoZnOArnM_Zyc

love email marketing. It is simple, easy, fast and effective.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

love that spam!!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would disagree with you totally mythomane. If you have a QUALITY list of people who you send the newsletters too, it is not spam at all. If you buy a list or rent a list of contact emails, yes, that is spam. 

For example, if someone comes up to the booth and buys a jar of honey. I ask them if they would like to sign up foro ur newsletter and tell them what it is about, which is cooking with honey, ect. If they say no, then no. But if they say yes and sign up for it, that is how you build a quality list.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

mythomane said:


> love that spam!!!


 I assume this is said in jest? 
The peple I sent it to are friends or have bought honey and other stuff before. I was sure to let them know that I wouldn't send them an e-mail if they didn't want me to. One for example said " I'm so glad you reminded me" and proceeded to give me an order for about $60. Orders are still coming in.

Chef, very nice looking newsletter


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont think people really know the power of email marketing. I sure didnt until Iread some books and attended some seminars.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm still getting some orders


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

berkshire bee said:


> I'm still getting some orders


So Berk, where are you taking the wife for vacation?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

We're going to use the money to turn the thermostat up to 60 degrees


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

at seeing just the title, I was afraid it would be promoting blind email marketing also (spam).

Yes, by the recipients agreeing to accept information before hand, it's not spam.

If they don't know ahead of time it could be coming and they haven't agreed to accept such, I consider it spam.

personally, I prefer the 'newsletter' approach as well. It gives the opportunity to provide an extra service to those people by providing useful information as well as informing them of items or services available for sale. That way, it doesn't come off as just a "gimmee your money" kinda thing.

Big Bear


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Bigbear, The newsletter approach is a nice idea like chef does. I do think the "gimme your money" feeling is a matter of perception. My feeling is this was more of a "I have really great products that I'm proud to offer you" type of thing. Probably if it was geared more toward people I knew but not well, the newsletter approach would be better.


----------

